# A tutte le utenti ...



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-( 

Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...

So dare pugni e calci e sollevo parecchi chili, non mi farò alcuno scrupolo a picchiare...

Spero di essere stata abbastanza chiara.

Mi direte che abbiamo una concezione dell'amore arcaica. Ebbene si. Io sono la sua proprietà e lei è la mia.
È così e basta.

Un cordiale saluto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...


bene.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...



Ti rimando a oscuro, bon voyage..


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti rimando a oscuro, bon voyage..


Gli sfondo le mani....!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...


A te cara :carneval: Ok


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

che tedio


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio


bell'avatar, però.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...



bene 
alloa io e lei saremo costrette ad incettarci dei sotterfugi...

Comunque puoi stare tranquilla io mi innamoro
pero d'altro canto tengo molto a che non mi scassino i maroni
quindi va bene un momento poi te la rimando 
no problem...
io non sono gelosa


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi direte che abbiamo una concezione dell'amore arcaica.



Io vi direi altre cose, ma soprassiedo :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio


Ha la stessa valenza e durata di un peto, questo commento.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> bell'avatar, però.


Di chi Min o TOy? Io vado pazza per quelli di Min


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di chi Min o TOy? Io vado pazza per quelli di Min


Min. a me piacciono molto spesso, tranne ovviamente quando mi mette le donne amputate :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli sfondo le mani....!


A chi?
Se intendi me, rifiuto il duello. Non c'è motivo, con i maschi ha il mio permesso.


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bene
> alloa io e lei saremo costrette ad incettarci dei sotterfugi...
> 
> Comunque puoi stare tranquilla io mi innamoro
> ...


Eh??! 

Io si, sono gelosissima!

Posso accettare, forse, ma prima mi devi battere in duello e comunque deve essere solo sesso e niente baci sulla bocca!


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

I baci di miss sono solo per le mie labbra e questo vale pure per gli uomini.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> Min. a me piacciono molto spesso, tranne ovviamente quando mi mette le donne amputate :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


anatema, schiele non si tocca.
non vuoi le donne ...eccoti un uomo amputato(lui)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio


Quoto. Il popolo ha fame di sbavare su un dagherrotipo di una vostra lappata saffica. Il resto son novelle.


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

....minkia
Manco da troppo tempo.
Un riassuntino?




Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Il popolo ha fame di sbavare su un dagherrotipo di una vostra lappata saffica. Il resto son novelle.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minkia
> Manco da troppo tempo.
> Un riassuntino?


eh, stamattina ho fatto una proposta a miss
poi non so, ne saranno seguite altre 

bentornata, divina


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. *Il popolo ha fame *di sbavare su un dagherrotipo di una vostra lappata saffica. Il resto son novelle.


avete già dato le brioches?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minkia
> Manco da troppo tempo.
> Un riassuntino?


:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Dottoressa Matraini*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, stamattina ho fatto una proposta a miss
> poi non so, ne saranno seguite altre
> 
> bentornata, divina


Ma la dottoressa tebe ritorna?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la dottoressa tebe ritorna?


troppo impegnata ad addestrate i nuovi sch....le nuove leve 

però caldeggio vivamente un suo rientro nei ranghi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete già dato le brioches?


troppe calorie :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> troppo impegnata ad addestrate i nuovi sch....le nuove leve
> 
> però caldeggio vivamente un suo rientro nei ranghi


Si,nonostante qualche scontro di poco conto,anche io caldeggio un suo subitaneo rientro.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> troppe calorie :unhappy:


ti vedo in dieta stretta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete già dato le brioches?


Prima il dagherrotipo. Le brioches dopo il trastullo. Sennò fanno acidità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti vedo in dieta stretta


per la capoeira questo ed altro


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minkia
> Manco da troppo tempo.
> Un riassuntino?


È una cosa recente, cara Tebe.

Io - ho cambiato nome ma sono toy - e miss ci siamo fidanzate.

Tutte erano gelose di lei perché attrae gli uomini ma lei non ha mai voluto rubare la fauna maschile a nessuna e dunque abbiamo deciso, essendo entrambe bisex e aperte mentalmente, di unirci e donare amore a noi due e a tutto il forum.


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, stamattina ho fatto una proposta a miss
> poi non so, ne saranno seguite altre
> 
> bentornata, divina


Che proposta?
X-( 
Mi devi rubare la donna proprio ora che ho il cuore felice?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È una cosa recente, cara Tebe.
> 
> Io - ho cambiato nome ma sono toy - e miss ci siamo fidanzate.
> 
> Tutte erano gelose di lei perché attrae gli uomini ma lei non ha mai voluto rubare la fauna maschile a nessuna e dunque abbiamo deciso, essendo entrambe bisex e aperte mentalmente, di unirci e donare amore a noi due e a tutto il forum.


Delle benefattrici in sintesi


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prima il dagherrotipo. Le brioches dopo il trastullo. Sennò fanno acidità.


mi hai colto la citazione colta? se non l'hai colta non sei colto:singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È una cosa recente, cara Tebe.
> 
> Io - ho cambiato nome ma sono toy - e miss ci siamo fidanzate.
> 
> Tutte erano gelose di lei perché attrae gli uomini ma lei non ha mai voluto rubare la fauna maschile a nessuna e dunque abbiamo deciso, essendo entrambe bisex e aperte mentalmente, di unirci e donare amore a noi due e a tutto il forum.


Belli i tempi in cui uno per cambiare nome doveva andare a Casablanca.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Delle benefattrici in sintesi


Pure queste?come no....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai colto la citazione colta? se non l'hai colta non sei colto:singleeye:


Certo cara. :yes:


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai colto la citazione colta? se non l'hai colta non sei colto:singleeye:


giusto. ma se uno la coglie è un cog*ione :mrgreen: ??


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe è esclusa dall'appello ovviamente.

Per le sue qualità morali e per avermi fatto ridere e commuovere con il suo blog, ha diritto di provarci con la mia donna.

E se lei vuole, sarò felice che le sia donata questa fantastica esperienza.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> giusto. ma se uno la coglie è un cog*ione :mrgreen: ??


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È una cosa recente, cara Tebe.
> 
> Io - ho cambiato nome ma sono toy - e miss ci siamo fidanzate.
> 
> Tutte erano gelose di lei perché attrae gli uomini ma lei non ha mai voluto rubare la fauna maschile a nessuna e dunque abbiamo deciso, essendo entrambe bisex e aperte mentalmente, di unirci e donare amore a noi due e a tutto il forum.



scusami ma anch'io come la Santa Tabe..non seguo...che diavolo e'miss?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami ma anch'io come la Santa Tabe..non seguo...che diavolo e'miss?


Miss acacia !!!!! Lothar sta facendo strage di maschietti e non ti sei accorto ???!!!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Amore non scordarti che doniamo anche l arcobaleno. E pure devi dire quella storia di me e te contro il mondo. .e la battaglia per I diritti di bender....
Chi e' che ha detto tedio?
Ma che ne sanno loro....
Se ne riparla quabdo vedranno tremare la terra sotto I loro piedi. ..ma noi sappiamo gia chi graziare e chi no.

Luce dei miei occhi, dolce e soave spirito fluttuante che aleggi nei miei sogni...tu a maracaibo je dai na pista...

Eternamente tua eternamente mia eternamente nostre..


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami ma anch'io come la Santa Tabe..non seguo...che diavolo e'miss?


salve lothar...piacere miss acacia...
il conte mi ha parlato molto bene di lei....e direi che ci siamo anche incrociati qui....ad un certo punto..non ricordo bene..
cmq piacerissimo


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Ma non era ironica?

Oh ohXD


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non era ironica?


mah. penso di sì...


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...


parafrasando il grande Troisi
mò mò me lo segno
:saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Amore non scordarti che doniamo anche l arcobaleno. E pure devi dire quella storia di me e te contro il mondo. .e la battaglia per I diritti di bender....
> Chi e' che ha detto tedio?
> Ma che ne sanno loro....
> Se ne riparla quabdo vedranno tremare la terra sotto I loro piedi. ..ma noi sappiamo gia chi graziare e chi no.
> ...


Eternamente mia è da mettere in firma :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eternamente mia è da mettere in firma :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Sembra l'urlo di Munch il caffè


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembra l'urlo di Munch il caffè


Ahahahah e' vero...pero' e' carino no? Mi mette di buon umore..............................................................................................non ci starai mica provando con me?


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, stamattina ho fatto una proposta a miss
> poi non so, ne saranno seguite altre
> 
> bentornata, divina


Grazie Divina ma non sono tornata.
Sto meglio altrove. Mi mancava qualcuno e sono solo di passaggio.
:festa::festa::festa::blee:


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :bacio:


Eilà...come te la passi sporco, brutto e cattivo traditore?


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la dottoressa tebe ritorna?


No. Solo una visita senza impegno.
Ci sono culi nuovi interessanti Oscuro?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Divina ma non sono tornata.
> Sto meglio altrove. Mi mancava qualcuno e sono solo di passaggio.
> :festa::festa::festa::blee:



Sigh, pure quelle faccine, nostalgia 

Baci bella puffetta rosa


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È una cosa recente, cara Tebe.
> 
> Io - ho cambiato nome ma sono toy - e miss ci siamo fidanzate.
> 
> Tutte erano gelose di lei perché attrae gli uomini ma lei non ha mai voluto rubare la fauna maschile a nessuna e dunque abbiamo deciso, essendo entrambe bisex e aperte mentalmente, di unirci e donare amore a noi due e a tutto il forum.




Quante soddisfazioni mi dai Toy.
Sono fiera di te.
Ma secondo me il forum non è pronto...
Così...a naso...
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh, pure quelle faccine, nostalgia
> 
> Baci bella puffetta rosa


In effetti ora che ci penso le faccine mi sono mancate un sacco.
Ciao dolcezza...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti ora che ci penso le faccine mi sono mancate un sacco.
> Ciao dolcezza...



Mi mantengo dolce a l&n, meno problemi il giorno dopo rispetto alla birra 

Sono dimagrita 16 chili! 

Quindi, il l&n fa bene alla dieta


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> salve lothar...piacere miss acacia...
> il conte mi ha parlato molto bene di lei....e direi che ci siamo anche incrociati qui....ad un certo punto..non ricordo bene..
> cmq piacerissimo


Buonasera Miss,le chiedo venia,vede questo amabile sito,occupa lo 0,1% del mio prezioso tempo.E'potrebbe essere,che mi sia sfuggito di averla,diciamo cosi'incontrata.Se dovesse passare di qua'cosa probabile visto che  tutte le maledette autostrade,passano da noi,me lo dica.Sarei lieto di farle sentire,le nostre campane.Pare,ma sara'invidia dei forestieri,che non facciano din don...ma il  Conte le avra'riferito inmrito..


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Amore non scordarti che doniamo anche l arcobaleno. E pure devi dire quella storia di me e te contro il mondo. .e la battaglia per I diritti di bender....
> Chi e' che ha detto tedio?
> Ma che ne sanno loro....
> Se ne riparla quabdo vedranno tremare la terra sotto I loro piedi. ..ma noi sappiamo gia chi graziare e chi no.
> ...


   

Cucciola mi hai commosso alle lacrime... 

Non spegnere mai il fuoco che hai dentro.

<3

Quando c'è l'amore, c'è tutto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Miss,le chiedo venia,vede questo amabile sito,occupa lo 0,1% del mio prezioso tempo.E'potrebbe essere,che mi sia sfuggito di averla,diciamo cosi'incontrata.Se dovesse passare di qua'cosa probabile visto che  tutte le maledette autostrade,passano da noi,me lo dica.Sarei lieto di farle sentire,le nostre campane.Pare,ma sara'invidia dei forestieri,che non facciano din don...ma il  Conte le avra'riferito inmrito..


Capisco. Sono stata certamente informata al riguardo.
La ringrazio per l'invito, however devo informarla che io non ho l'abitudine di avvisare il mio passaggio. Viaggio molto e le strade son sempre meno agibili. Se capisce cosa intendo. 
Tuttavia ho avuto modo di interagire col conte, uomo d'importanza, nelle piu svariate disquisizioni. Quindi avro' grande piacere nel sentire le campane che gia da lontano, on my way to you lor signori, mi par di sentir suonare.


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami ma anch'io come la Santa Tabe..non seguo...che diavolo e'miss?


Lothar guarda. Sono diventata santa davvero.
Una tragedia biblica.
E non per mancanza di materia prima, pure Man ora mi corre dietro ma...
Niente.
Che palle.
Hai mica da imprestarmi un po' di ormone ciularino?
A proposito...a te come va?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar guarda. Sono diventata santa davvero.
> Una tragedia biblica.
> E non per mancanza di materia prima, pure Man ora mi corre dietro ma...
> Niente.
> ...


Ciao cara,un saluto al volo....sono messo come te.In teoria''sto''con la 30enne,la sento spesso,ma vista la scorsa settimana,mezzora e solo chiacchere.Poi ti diro'gli incontri mi hanno rotto,tanto non me ne va bene una.Quindi rimango cosi'...


----------



## Principessa (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Divina ma non sono tornata.
> Sto meglio altrove. Mi mancava qualcuno e sono solo di passaggio.
> D:festa::festa::festa::blee:



Vabbè dai, ma ci manchi!

Cosa posso fare, nel mio piccolo, per farti tornare?

Un bacio.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,un saluto al volo....sono messo come te.In teoria''sto''con la 30enne,la sento spesso,ma vista la scorsa settimana,mezzora e solo chiacchere.Poi ti diro'gli incontri mi hanno rotto,tanto non me ne va bene una.Quindi rimango cosi'...


No no. Io vorrei tornare ad essere una super tigre da letto che zompandanun letto all altro come una cavalletta impazzita ma...troppo stanca. E preoccupata. E poi la mia guest non se la sta passando per niente bene a causa della stanchezza infinita che ho quindi è praticamente inutilizzabile anche volessi.
Vabbe grazie ai miei super poteri tebani finira pure questa.
At salut
Ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, ma ci manchi!Cosa posso fare, nel mio piccolo, per farti tornare?Un bacio.


Ma no che non manco.  ogni tanto passo pet scambiare due chiachiere ma per ora niente di impegnativo.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no che non manco.  ogni tanto passo pet scambiare due chiachiere ma per ora niente di impegnativo.



Certo che manchi, zuccherino.


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> ... spero vi sia chiaro che miss acacia è SOLO MIA.
> Abbiamo un patto, può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole e mi piace anche guardare e partecipare... Ma le donne NO! X-(
> 
> Quindi se la volete, dovete vedervela con me e non sarà un duello facile...
> ...


..azz..


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Io vorrei tornare ad essere una super tigre da letto che zompandanun letto all altro come una cavalletta impazzita ma...troppo stanca. E preoccupata. E poi la mia guest non se la sta passando per niente bene a causa della stanchezza infinita che ho quindi è praticamente inutilizzabile anche volessi.
> Vabbe grazie ai miei super poteri tebani finira pure questa.
> At salut
> Ahahahahah


Io ho ricominciato ora,a sorpresa mi ha chiamato...non sai che spinta mi abbia dato,solo sentire la sua voce.Sopratutto quando alludeva,ai momenti intimi,passati.Ale'....l'ottovolante riparte..:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quante soddisfazioni mi dai Toy.
> Sono fiera di te.
> Ma secondo me il forum non è pronto...
> Così...a naso...
> :unhappy:


Tebe leggi il 3d dove Principessa racocnta le sue avventure
sembra di leggere Henry Miller...muoro con certe espressioni

la vagina poco intelligente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe leggi il 3d dove Principessa racocnta le sue avventure
> sembra di leggere Henry Miller...muoro con certe espressioni
> 
> la vagina poco intelligente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Esagerato  diciamo che è la mia ultima avventura prima di convivere e fare la seria. 

Forse...

Ci salva il fatto che siamo lontani.
Lo dico anche per lui poverino.

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19455-il-mio-ex-amante

Ecco il 3d, semmai la Divina volesse farsi due risate...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Esagerato  diciamo che è la mia ultima avventura prima di convivere e fare la seria.
> 
> Forse...
> 
> ...


Sai tu sei la sorella che tebe non ha mai avuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai tu sei la sorella che tebe non ha mai avuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Diciamo la sorella un po' immatura a cui dovrebbe insegnare parecchio 
Meno male che non ha questa croce.


----------

